
Newsletter giving sponsorship fee to side-project - chrisdeluca
https://thememo.substack.com/p/the-memo-28-170-remote-roles-7ad
======
chrisdeluca
I run a member-funded newsletter; the focus is remote work. I'm testing out
using the funds from a sponsorship to back small side-projects. The link is to
the last newsletter with details. The fee from the current sponsorship is
still very small, but using it to test this out. I want to do this as
transparently as possible. Welcome feedback.

